# Band Saw Table



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

LJ's Can any of you please advise me? I've searched as best I can and have gotten dead ends for an after market cast iron table for my Craftsman 12" band saw, the original, which I still use is extruded aluminum. I'm currently using a plywood over table with a left to right fence groove for a tall re-saw fence bolted to a miter gauge, but would like subject fence w/a real "T" track for a decent miter gauge and tall fence. It'd also accommodate magnetized accsesseries.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been using the BS table and fence I built after watching the link bellow:


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

May be silly for me to suggest because of compatibility, but have you looked into cast iron tops for a 14"? But being optimistic, this may open up possibilities for a better fence system as well….Good luck in your search


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I would go with the link that Ken up above posted. Looks like a good setup. I've got that same Powermatic, and I may do what he did in the near future.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I also made and use the table referenced in Ken's post. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thanks all!* That's the exact set-up I made about 10 days ago after seeing this video. Yes, It's improved the use of my saw immensely. But, I'd still be interested in a cast iron table in addition if an after market one is available.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

Russell,

The only idea I have is to make what is not a "aftermarket" cast iron table from another saw and adapt it to yours. You can accomplish this by looking at ereplacementparts.com. They have parts for every tool out there. Find a saw that has the table size you want with the blade through were it is supposed to be. Then, to get it to mount to your saw, if the holes don't line up, (Which is highly unlikely that they will) first mount the table to a thick sheet of plywood and the rest is easy!. Make sense?

You have to sacrifice resaw height because of the plywood alignment plate. But you will get the rigidity you are looking for.

Nate


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Nate. A very good posible solution.


----------

